# Increasing Fly speed?



## The_If (May 10, 2009)

Races like Mephling(air) and Raptoran both get a base fly speed.

A) Am I right to assume fast movement (from monks or barbarians) doesn't affect flying?
B) Are there ways to increase fly speed?
C) Are there ways to increase maneuverability?


----------



## -Mishra- (May 10, 2009)

pg 37 Planar Handbook
It'a a Heritage Feat, but gives you +30 to your Fly Speed. I also know, that if you have a Raptoran, there is a Prestige class that also helps increase your flight speed.

I do not think fast movement will work with your Fly speed.

To increase Maneuverability, look in RotW pg 151, it improves your Flight Maneuverability by one step [from average to good, etc..]


----------



## Keith Robinson (May 10, 2009)

There's a couple of feats in the Draconomicon - Improved Maneuverability and Improved Speed.  However, Improved Speed has a prereq of Str 13 and dragon type, while Improved Maneuverability has similarly restricting prereqs (fly speed 15o ft, hover or wingover).

So, not sure they're going to help you much.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2009)

Something much easier than those feats (also from Draconomicon though) is the _pectoral of maneuverability_ (which can be worn as a vest). It boosts your manueverability by one step. The greater version is two steps.

Air Heritage is also pretty good.


----------



## ScionJustice (May 11, 2009)

The flight speeds in D&D seem really slow.  As a house rule they should all be doubled.


----------



## DarkelvenSFi (May 11, 2009)

There's also a fairly cheap spell in the Spell Compendium; Cloud wings. Only druids can cast it, but it's a level 2 spell (see if you can buy some potions or something). Increases your fly speed by 30.

This is a great one for druids.. who already have access to a great number of flying shapes (especially with the Master of Many Forms). Getting a monster with a natural fly speed of 100ft, add on 30 from Cloud wings, plus some of the suggestions made above (provided they stack)... incorporate some nice ranged attacks; fear no more.


----------



## Herzog (May 11, 2009)

The monk's fast movement grants an enhancement bonus on your speed. It does not specify this as 'base land speed' or anything like that, so I have no idea why it wouldn't apply to your fly speed.

Haste increases all your forms of movement by 30'
I believe there are other, similar spells that enhance only movement, but they do not all apply to your fly speed, and don't stack with haste...


----------



## insanogeddon (May 15, 2009)

Races of the Wild has some feats and spells that boost it.

Stormwrack has rules where MV bonuses can be added to swim instead of land mv so unless your playing with the gestapo the same can be mirrored to flight.

The class 'natures warrior' in complete warrior gives a boost as does the raptorian 'stormtalooooooooon' class.


----------



## Darklone (May 19, 2009)

ScionJustice said:


> The flight speeds in D&D seem really slow.  As a house rule they should all be doubled.




Don't agree, that fly speed means you're nearly hovering to move here and there. Full speed would be running fly.


----------

